# Adding fire box to gas grill?



## harrisonhunter (Jul 7, 2008)

Curious to hear from anyone who has added a fire box to a gas grill.   I use my big easy gas grill for quick dinners during the work week but during the weekend I like to take my time and get out the charcoal and wood and do some low and slow.   I would like the best of both worlds in the same unit. But don't have the cash to invest in a new one.

Hope this is the right place to post this.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## daddio (Jul 7, 2008)

the thing with gas grills is most aren't sealed up very well for safety reasons,so the gas would leak out if the burners blew out so most have gaps where the lids close and all.so you would have to seal it up to smoke but for safety you would want to open it back up to use the gas grill,keep an eye out and you can pick you up a charcaol smoker pretty cheap.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 8, 2008)

This is the firebox I had in mind.
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...424&lpage=none


----------



## richtee (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually... the right place to post is the Roll Call forum...for your first post. An intro...experience, location, smoker type  etc. And I use my gutted gas grill as a charcoal grill, but I have smoked on it with a baffle plate blocking off the "firebox" from the grill portion.


----------



## richtee (Jul 8, 2008)

If you have decent fab skills and tools  don't see why not. Tell us in a Roll Call post  ;{)


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 8, 2008)

Should work. Kind of reminded me of a cold smoker I built. I took thick gaylord style cardboard and made a sealed box, threw in a couple of grates and cut a hole in the side for a dryer hose which was attached to the vent of a smokey joe. Best smoked salmon ever!

-rob


----------



## 13spicerub (Jul 8, 2008)

if your gonna spend $55 on a firebox and all the fabrication you might as well just pick up a charcoal smoker. I've seen some for as little as $40.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just introduced myself in the roll call.

Wow there is alot of reading on this site..


----------



## bishop916 (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah the charbroil one @ the wallymart is ~80 bucks

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=8154153


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 8, 2008)

why not get this and call it done?

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...de=cii_9324560

or

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...7-000423c27407


----------



## carnuba (Jul 8, 2008)

if you want to drive to louisiana, i'll give you one


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I think I'm going to make a grate and just sorta convert my electric smoker into a charcoal one.  

My goal is to start using charcoal and wood more instead of gas and electric.

Thanks for ideas.


----------



## kookie (Jul 10, 2008)

Just to let you know char-griller makes a gas grill that you can add the side fire box to it...... I have the three burner one......they also make a four burner one......alot easier then making one work....Hope that helps.........


----------



## davenh (Jul 10, 2008)

I say go for it and have fun doing it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I use mine for smoking all the time. I do have an MES and like using both, but the grill is conveniently located on our back deck and much easier to clean up. I get great smokes out of it. 

Thinking about it...I see lots of folks converting old fridges, drums, air tanks and anything else they can get their hands on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Wonder why they didn't just go buy one


----------

